# New Listing On Ebay



## OldRider (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like someone is parting out a Twin Flex 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Dayt...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d16e30f05


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

"the whole bike it has been on the shelf for at least 7 years. A project I will obviously never get back to. Will list the rest of the bike shortly."


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 30, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Looks like someone is parting out a Twin Flex
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Dayt...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d16e30f05




All I see is a tank unless I am missing something. Sorry I went back and read the description.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

keep reading.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> keep reading.....




I emailed him " soooooo  let me get this straight, you're parting out a twin flex?!??!?????????????... Rip twin flex"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> keep reading.....




He says if tank doesn't sell he will put,bike together and sell whole


----------



## RJWess (Dec 30, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> He says if tank doesn't sell he will put,bike together and sell whole




At $800 starting bid I would be surprised if it sold.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd be surprised to but I bet it will sell or disappear....


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2013)

*I paid 750 for a crusty tank in the early 1990s and was*



RJWess said:


> At $800 starting bid I would be surprised if it sold.




super happy to be able to get one- I guess the net has jaded the folks- instant gratifcation


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

bike, you send off that battery can yet ma fiend?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he is a CABE member...

Darcie


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 30, 2013)

No reason it shouldn't sell for $800.


----------



## zbikes (Jan 2, 2014)

*twinflex tank*

I'm amazed that someone could get upset about me parting out a twinflex that's in primer! I pieced the bike together myself from parts with no savable paint to speak of. I paid 800 for the tank at memory lane in 2001 or 02!

My experiences with whiners about parting out bikes have led me to one of five scenario's;

They are new in the hobby and feel the need to be heard (and a girlfriend!)

They want what your selling but cant afford it so they bitch and post it everywhere

They are fine with it if it's something they need

Every one of them have pieced bikes together and are looking for parts (the more original the better)

When they need money its OK for them to part out a 9 plus condition Auto cycle!

The bottom line is; if you dont like seeing bikes parted out then dont buy bike parts!
No demand,no supply!


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*HEEHE lurker...*



zbikes said:


> I'm amazed that someone could get upset about me parting out a twinflex that's in primer! I pieced the bike together myself from parts with no savable paint to speak of. I paid 800 for the tank at memory lane in 2001 or 02!
> 
> My experiences with whiners about parting out bikes have led me to one of five scenario's;
> 
> ...




Good to see ya!


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*see*



bricycle said:


> bike, you send off that battery can yet ma fiend?




western fryer thread... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51794-western-fryer


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

Or the person has no idea it was thrown together from parts....

...well, I re-read the ad, doesn't say anything about being made of parts. But since you just told me, I will retract my boo-hoo anyway.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

bike said:


> western fryer thread... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51794-western-fryer




no prob Paul..... be safe!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 3, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> He says if tank doesn't sell he will put,bike together and sell whole




Well the tank didn't sell ...

pap
.


----------

